

Arrow functions coming to chrome 45 - magicalist
http://wingolog.org/archives/2015/06/18/arrow-functions-coming-to-chrome-45

======
magicalist
Earlier discussion was here[1], but as rightly pointed out by davexunit,
description of the implementation is much more interesting than just a commit
message.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9739100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9739100)

